# Orijen puppy or Orijen puppy large breed?



## obgyndoc (Jan 23, 2012)

I have my Jack on large puppy


----------



## obgyndoc (Jan 23, 2012)

I have researched this food and it appears to be the best on the market today. Expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

When Hank was a puppy I fed him Innova Large Breed Puppy vs Puppy because it had fewer calories. I didn't want him to grow too fast.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i wouldnt feed grain free to a puppy. i wouldnt even feed grain free at all


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many grain frees have more moderate protein and calcium/phosphorous amounts than in the past. Many allergy dogs get great relief from no grains. We've rotated thru both Acana and Orijen with success. However, I would be aware that Champion (parent co of both) has been sold to a large investment co. (There was a thread on it yesterday.) For that reason, I'd keep an open eye as to any changes in the next few months.

http://www.bedfordcapital.ca/investments2.html
http://www.bedfordcapital.ca/investment.html
http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/person.asp?personId=1632379&privcapId=19135&previousCapId=6843302&previousTitle=Noranco,%20Inc

As to puppy v large breed, with a grain free I'd probably go large breed to make sure the calcium/phos is not too high, which can be related to growth issues. Don't know what those amounts are off the top of my head. If they are the same, I'd look at calorie counts and pick from there.


----------



## JazzSkye (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Skye was on Orijen puppy regular, she's now on the Adult formula with Jazz; no problems. Good growth rate, shiny coat, no hot spots, firm stools and full of energy. I'm a believer 

Here's a useful article on puppy feeding: grain-free vs not, large breed vs regular, wet vs dry...:wave:

Best Puppy Food - Grain Free Dog Food - Best Dog Food


----------

